# Anyone else waiting on a decision from USC?



## Benk (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, it's getting around the time for USC to send out decisions for their film program, at least for undergrads for the fall '11 semester.

I applied in november... so it's been a long wait, and quite nerve racking.

I just want a decision, accepted or rejected.

By default, I'm not expecting to get in. My grades aren't amazing. But I have a friend who got in who had around the same grades as me. It gives me hope, but I'm still definitely not expecting to get in. 

I live in Atlanta, GA so there's not much out here for film.

If I don't get into USC, I'll either go to Georgia State University (which has a BA in film) or St Johns University (which offers a BS in film) in New York City. I got accepted to both, so either of those are my fallback options. But USC definitely trumps either. 

So, I'm doubting that I can get it, but I still want to hear back from them... just in case, you know? But man I'm so nervous. 

I'm a senior in high school, by the way. Anyone else nervous on hearing back from USC now that's it about time they'll send out decision letters?


----------



## Ntman (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a junior, but did you get in? A lot of my friends are now finding out.


----------

